# What is going to be on the table tonight.



## table1349

I have the beef stroganoff simmering on the stove.  Still have to drop the egg noodles and sauté the green beans once momma gets home. 

Tomorrow night, breakfast for dinner.  Either Omelets or Belgium waffles and eggs or pancakes and eggs and of course BACON.

Ok, update,  Momma wants Omelets for dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## limr

Pinto bean, quinoa and vegetable stew with added cayenne. I'll be drinking some ayran with that (salted plain yogurt mixed with water for a drinkable consistence - it's a Turkish drink that I became addicted to, and it works really well when eating spicy food.)


----------



## snowbear

Turkey-Barley Soup - homemade, of course.


----------



## KmH

Tonight it's Chili Verde, corn tortillas, Charro beans, Mexican brown rice.


----------



## tirediron

Whichever Hungry-Man is at the top of the pile when I reach into the freezer.


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> Whichever Hungry-Man is at the top of the pile when I reach into the freezer.


I take it this is a good representation of your culinary skills??


----------



## tirediron

gryphonslair99 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whichever Hungry-Man is at the top of the pile when I reach into the freezer.
> 
> 
> 
> I take it this is a good representation of your culinary skills??
> View attachment 119412
Click to expand...

Nah...  metal forks and microwaves don't so much get along.


----------



## SquarePeg

We had herb roasted chicken with roasted sweet potatoes and a salad.  Tomorrow I'll use the leftover chicken to make some homemade chicken noodle soup which we'll have with some nice crusty bread.


----------



## table1349

Ohh that sounds good.  The left over chicken makes me think of making chicken and dumplings.  Haven't had chicken and dumplings in ages. That might have to be Wednesday night dinner.  If so I will have to decide whether to make floaters or sinkers.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Tater tot Hotdish.  And because my wife loves me she put peas in it even though she hates them.


----------



## Gary A.

Backyard salad w/orange mint and a mango dressing combined with leftover chicken soup all washed down with a BV Chardonnay


----------



## Don Kondra

Just leftovers tonight, sigh...   

Elk tenderloin marinated in a honey garlic teriyaki sauce and BBQ'ed to medium rare/double baked stuffed potatoes/asparagus, crab meat and shrimp with a swiss cheese sauce. 






Cheers, Don


----------



## baturn

Off to the English style pub. Steak and Kidney Pie and a couple of pints of Innes & Gunn.


----------



## weepete

Hahaha, caught me on a bad night. It was Smothered Queso Chicken Casserole tonight.

Smothered Chicken Queso Casserole

It was ok, not one of my favorites but something quick and new. I'd have prefered it with just the pan fried chicken and some homemade rice with veg through it.


----------



## table1349

Well that is better than we are doing.  Was going to do omelets.  Due to the cable guy installing the new Contour 2 hard ware and something that came up with the wife, we are doing take out.  Omelets tomorrow night.


----------



## SquarePeg

gryphonslair99 said:


> Well that is better than we are doing.  Was going to do omelets.  Due to the cable guy installing the new Contour 2 hard ware and something that came up with the wife, we are doing take out.  Omelets tomorrow night.



We have breakfast for dinner quite a bit. I'd rather have BFD than most take out.   We have the worst take out in our town.


----------



## table1349

SquarePeg said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that is better than we are doing.  Was going to do omelets.  Due to the cable guy installing the new Contour 2 hard ware and something that came up with the wife, we are doing take out.  Omelets tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have breakfast for dinner quite a bit. I'd rather have BFD than most take out.   We have the worst take out in our town.
Click to expand...

Are you kidding me.  Your in BOSTON for heavens sake.   Ok, I know it's not take out, but if you have never been to Mikes City Diner you got to try it.  It at 1714 Washington St.  If you ever venture down to Attleboro then you have to go to Morin's Hometown Bar & Grill.  Dyed in the wool New England classics.


----------



## SquarePeg

gryphonslair99 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that is better than we are doing.  Was going to do omelets.  Due to the cable guy installing the new Contour 2 hard ware and something that came up with the wife, we are doing take out.  Omelets tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have breakfast for dinner quite a bit. I'd rather have BFD than most take out.   We have the worst take out in our town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you kidding me.  Your in BOSTON for heavens sake.   Ok, I know it's not take out, but if you have never been to Mikes City Diner you got to try it.  It at 1714 Washington St.  If you ever venture down to Attleboro then you have to go to Morin's Hometown Bar & Grill.  Dyed in the wool New England classics.
Click to expand...


I'm actually in a very small city a few miles north of Boston and seriously it's a running joke on our town Facebook page how you can't get decent pizza or Chinese delivered despite the 20+ options to choose from.


----------



## table1349

When you get a chance you have to try the two places I mentioned.  When the wife & I travel we like to try the Diners, Drive-ins and Dives places in the area and those to completely live up to Guy's expectations.


----------



## SquarePeg

gryphonslair99 said:


> When you get a chance you have to try the two places I mentioned.  When the wife & I travel we like to try the Diners, Drive-ins and Dives places in the area and those to completely live up to Guy's expectations.



I love a good diner and will keep those on my radar, I don't think I've been to either.  One of our favorite diners is the Tilt'n Diner in Tilton, NH    We stop there on our way to the White Mountains (the outlets next door have nothing at all to do with this stop...)


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you get a chance you have to try the two places I mentioned.  When the wife & I travel we like to try the Diners, Drive-ins and Dives places in the area and those to completely live up to Guy's expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a good diner and will keep those on my radar, I don't think I've been to either.  One of our favorite diners is the Tilt'n Diner in Tilton, NH    We stop there on our way to the White Mountains (the outlets next door have nothing at all to do with this stop...)
Click to expand...


Or drive south to Narragansett and go to Crazy Burger (also featured on that show and fantastic. And I knew about it even before the show     )

My dinner was the same as last night (see the crock pot thread  ) but with feta cheese and a touch of truffle oil added instead of cayenne. It will be my dinner for the next two nights as well, so I'm open to suggestions to tweak it! (As a reminder, it's a pinto bean/quinoa/veggie stew.)


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you get a chance you have to try the two places I mentioned.  When the wife & I travel we like to try the Diners, Drive-ins and Dives places in the area and those to completely live up to Guy's expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a good diner and will keep those on my radar, I don't think I've been to either.  One of our favorite diners is the Tilt'n Diner in Tilton, NH    We stop there on our way to the White Mountains (the outlets next door have nothing at all to do with this stop...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or drive south to Narragansett and go to Crazy Burger (also featured on that show and fantastic. And I knew about it even before the show     )
> 
> My dinner was the same as last night (see the crock pot thread  ) but with feta cheese and a touch of truffle oil added instead of cayenne. It will be my dinner for the next two nights as well, so I'm open to suggestions to tweak it! (As a reminder, it's a pinto bean/quinoa/veggie stew.)
Click to expand...

Add some potato chips and a glass of wild Irish rose. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

jcdeboever said:


> Add some potato chips and a glass of wild Irish rose.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



Alas, I don't keep potato chips in the house (too tempting for me - salty stuff is my poison) and it would be bad form to drink before my evening class, no matter how much I might want to


----------



## jcdeboever

I didn't eat dinner tonight. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add some potato chips and a glass of wild Irish rose.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, I don't keep potato chips in the house (too tempting for me - salty stuff is my poison) and it would be bad form to drink before my evening class, no matter how much I might want to
Click to expand...

Oops

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349




----------



## Gary A.

Flatbread and steaks for Mary Lou and I. All cooked on the Kamado. Paired with a Lorenzi Bordello.


----------



## Gary A.

Gary's iGrill came in today. Now he can monitor the BBQ on his watch.


----------



## table1349

Congrats, love mine.  Get an ambient temp probe as well.  One is permanently installed in my smoker.  The second one goes in the oven whenever I need to hold and exact temp and to check the oven every once in a while.  Yep, it makes a good indoor thermometer for the oven as well.


----------



## Gary A.

gryphonslair99 said:


> Congrats, love mine.  Get an ambient temp probe as well.  One is permanently installed in my smoker.  The second one goes in the oven whenever I need to hold and exact temp and to check the oven every once in a while.  Yep, it makes a good indoor thermometer for the oven as well.


There are two probes for the iGrill. The iGrill2, (see above), can take up to four probes. All my BBQ's have ambient thermometers and my smoker came with a built in Bluetooth meat thermometer. My old Maverick has two probes. I use my remote Bluetooth thermometers inside and out.


----------



## jcdeboever

No dinner again. I'm hungry. Peanut butter toast sounds good but too late to eat. I had a banana, apple, and a bag of pretzels today, geez I'm hungry. Wife didn't cook again, 3 days in a row. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

Well, life slowed down enough for us to have our omelets.  Tomorrow night, left over Stroganoff.


----------



## Gary A.

Cheesecake Factory meatloaf.


----------



## Gary A.

PS- I did find time to make Gary's Famous BBQ Sauce. Mary Lou is my worst critic, she said it was perfect.

G


----------



## Gary A.

PPS-  Gary's Famous BBQ Sauce.


----------



## gsgary

Probably my wife with skimpy underwear 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

gsgary said:


> Probably my wife with skimpy underwear
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


Pucker up.


----------



## table1349

Table was bare tonight..........Friday nite is date nite so we always go out to eat.


----------



## robbins.photo

SquarePeg said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that is better than we are doing.  Was going to do omelets.  Due to the cable guy installing the new Contour 2 hard ware and something that came up with the wife, we are doing take out.  Omelets tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have breakfast for dinner quite a bit. I'd rather have BFD than most take out.   We have the worst take out in our town.
Click to expand...

Oh.. now that sounds like a challenge.  The worst take out eh?

Well I think maybe my home town could give you a run for your money on that one.

The local pizza joint has a solid reputation, for making people sick.  The other "restaurant" we have?  Well they think that if you take massively overcooked spaghetti noodles and pour a canned breakfast sausage gravy over it and then add some cut up pieces of chicken the have had all of the moisture mercilessly cooked out of them, well somehow it will mystically become "chicken Alfredo."

I watch the food network mostly out of self defense.. lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever

Peanut butter toast, water, and a candy cane from Christmas, found it on the pantry floor. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo

jcdeboever said:


> Peanut butter toast, water, and a candy cane from Christmas, found it on the pantry floor.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Nutrition!  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## jake337

Not sure yet.   Pick something in the link and we'll make it! 

Lao cuisine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## table1349

Tonight's dinner is set.  We will be dining out in high fashion this evening.  The menu includes  perfectly cooked beef with the rich flavoring of the Millard effect, mixed salad with a catsup and mustard based dressing,  sliced seasoned tubers, a quenching carbonated beverage along with the latest and greatest toys in the box.  

We are taking our 4 year old and 6 year old granddaughters to see Jungle Book in 3D IMax this evening.  Before we go we are going to their favorite restaurant, McDonalds.


----------



## snowbear

Whatever we can do with a couple cans of tuna.


----------



## table1349

snowbear said:


> Whatever we can do with a couple cans of tuna.


Cheap Eats: 10 Ways to Use a Can of Tuna

Canned Tuna Recipes


----------



## table1349

Well, we are about to leave for Chez-McDonalds for a fabulous intimate dining experience.  When you are 4 and 6 you pallet revolves around the best toy rather than the quality of the food and apparently McDonalds has the best toys.  It should be renamed from a Happy Meal to a We Suckered You in Meal, which translates to Happy for us we got you in for a "meal" for the kids.






The granddaughters are spending the night with us then in the morning we are all going to Lamars Donuts for breakfast cause they love donuts.  Nothing better than sugaring the granddaughters up right before we return them to their parents.


----------



## limr

I had a big salad with lots of stuff: romaine, red pepper, celery, tomato, carrots, avocado, hard-boiled egg, dressing made of mustard, a bit of salsa and yogurt, mixed with apple cider vinegar, salt and pepper. Also had a small side dish of gnocchi pan-sauteed in olive oil and white wine.


----------



## table1349

Chez-McDonalds was up to their usual fare which ain't saying much.  Minor Spoiler Alert if you are going to see Disney's Jungle Book.  When the tiger suddenly appeared for the first time it seemed to be about 6" from our noses.  I didn't know two little girl could jump out of their seats that high until then. 

Grandma jumped almost as high.


----------



## KmH

It was public night at the observatory tonight, so I packed dinner:
2, PB & J sandwiches on 12 grain, whole wheat bread.
Banana
Mixed nuts (1 oz).
Seal-able plastic bottle filled with tap water.

I didn't eat my packed dinner until I got home.


----------



## table1349

Sounds like a nice time.   It's a shame but our public observatory closed down.  It belongs to one of the local colleges and public attendance was declining so they ended the public nights.


----------



## table1349

The chicken has been brining overnight and this afternoon I will put it on the smoker. Smoked chicken and a quinoa salad for dinner tonight.   This is the first time I'll be using the new smoker on a rainy day so it will be interesting to see how it affects my cook time.


----------



## KmH

gryphonslair99 said:


> Sounds like a nice time.   It's a shame but our public observatory closed down.  It belongs to one of the local colleges and public attendance was declining so they ended the public nights.


That can happen if the public nights aren't actively promoted.
It is my perception that public interest in astronomy is growing with the daily news pieces about astronomy advances.


----------



## table1349

I get the feeling that here it was more of a case of money.  It is actually one of the local universities facility and they decided to not have it cost them for non students to use.  It is still used by the university students.


----------



## table1349

Well it took a little longer than anticipated to get the chicken smoked.  The better half liked it.  I did a 12 hour brine before hand with salt, brown sugar and a very traditional parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme.  Went well with the quinoa.


----------



## tirediron

gryphonslair99 said:


> Well it took a little longer than anticipated to get the chicken smoked.


Why?  Did the rolling paper get all greasy?


----------



## Gary A.

Today Mary Lou and I dined at the Hang Out in Seal Beach. I had a lovely brisket. After dinner we literally walked across the street for this ...


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it took a little longer than anticipated to get the chicken smoked.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Did the rolling paper get all greasy?
Click to expand...

Probably because I smoked it whole rather than butterflying it open.


----------



## table1349

Well momma has a meeting tonight, all the left overs are gone and I just don't feel like cooking for one tonight.  Any suggestions on what to go get for dinner?


----------



## minicoop1985

Trivia night! PIZZA!!!! YAY


----------



## NancyMoranG

Pizza here too! 
I have a 'boot' on my fractured foot so the cupboard is getting a little bare. Hubby will go to store tomorrow. 
Sounds like some interesting,meals going on!


----------



## table1349

Ok I broke down and had lunch for dinner.  Made a deli turkey sandwich, chips and a couple of cookies.


----------



## KmH

Yesterdays Meals
Breakfast:
2 egg omelet, filled with chorizo, mushrooms sauted in salsa verde, butter, garlic, and I sprinkled about a 1/4 cup of shredded cheese on the omelet before I added the chorizo/mushrooms/garlic filling.
Diced fried potatoes. It was a big potato so I saved 1/2 for dinner.
12-grain whole wheat toast - dry.
Coffee

Lunch:
A banana, 1 oz of mixed nuts, a low sugar yogurt.
A big glass of water

Dinner:
A salad of a chopped up stalk of celery, 4 chopped green onions, a shredded carrot, 3 thin sliced radishes, some chopped cilantro, and cole slaw type cabbage mix. I mixed together some chipotle and Catalina salad dressings.
I had barbecued a bunch of boneless beef ribs the other day to have on hand and had on of those alone with the morning fried potatoes I had saved.
I had a glass of red table wine with the beef.

Desert:
A navel orange.


----------



## table1349

Breakfast for dinner.  Scrambled eggs, (the wife is weird about fried eggs) Bacon done in the oven and biscuits from scratch.

She was asking about what I did to the eggs, she liked them.  Instead of salt and pepper I used Bacon salt and pepper.  She liked the bacon taste since we had no pan drippings from frying the bacon.


----------



## manny212

This !!!


----------



## SquarePeg

Been traveling for work.  9 straight nights of restaurants or take out. I need some home cooking!!!!!


----------



## table1349

Can't help you there.  Tomorrow is date night.  It's the one night we go out to eat.  Swing by Sunday, I'm doing burgers on the grill.  They will be freshly ground so if you want some pink it's all good.  Wife wants to go car shopping tomorrow so lord knows what we will have.


----------



## Gary A.

Tonight was mesquite salmon, grill on the Kamado, boiled kale, rice and fresh salad from the garden.  Mary Lou picked the salad and tossed in some Cilantro and Orange Mint.  All washed down with a Vindemia Grenache. Everything was delish. (The Vindemia was especially delightful.)


----------



## KmH

Pork tamale, Carnitas tacos, Mexican rice, refried beans.


----------



## Gary A.

KmH said:


> Pork tamale, Carnitas tacos, Mexican rice, refried beans.


In Iowa?


----------



## table1349

KmH said:


> Pork tamale, Carnitas tacos, Mexican rice, refried beans.


Oh that was last Friday night on date night.  We went to a wonderful Mexican Place here in Do-Dah.  Not sure where we are going tonight.  


manny212 said:


> View attachment 119969  This !!!


Substitute Mahi Mahi for the salmon and I'm in.


----------



## table1349

Spent the entire day Saturday shopping for a new car for the Momma so take out Pizza was on the evening menu as it was quick, easy and we were tired from car buying.  She got a 2016 Nissan Rogue. 
Sunday lunch was burgers on the grill, hand ground sirloin roast used to make the burgers.  Sunday dinner is always the same and simple.  Sunday night is popcorn night.


----------



## KmH

I put a chicken quarter (w/skin up) in the middle of a big skillet.
I chopped 2 stalks of celery, a carrot, a jalapeño pepper, a potato, a big clove of garlic, 1/2 a red onion and spread all that around the chicken quarter.
I added 2 tablespoons of Worcestershire sauce, 3/4 cup of homemade chicken broth, a 14oz can of diced Italian style tomatoes, some water, salt, black pepper, basil, sage, and oregano.
I brought all that to a simmer for 45 minutes.

While that was going I washed a cup of Jasmine rice and put it in a pot with 1 cup of ham stock, 1 cup of water, a sliced clove of garlic, salt, & fresh ground pepper. I brought that to a boil, simmered it for 15 minutes and let it sit there covered on the burner until I was ready to add it to the chicken/vegetables.

When the chicken/vegetables were done I removed the chicken quarter and removed all the meat. The bones, skin, and whatnot get frozen for my next batch of chicken broth.

The chicken meat, rice and vegetables then got all mixed together into an Arroz con Pollo kind of meal.


----------



## table1349

KmH said:


> I put a chicken quarter (w/skin up) in the middle of a big skillet.
> I chopped 2 stalks of celery, a carrot, a jalapeño pepper, a potato, a big clove of garlic, 1/2 a red onion and spread all that around the chicken quarter.
> I added 2 tablespoons of Worcestershire sauce, 3/4 cup of homemade chicken broth, a 14oz can of diced Italian style tomatoes, some water, salt, black pepper, basil, sage, and oregano.
> I brought all that to a simmer for 45 minutes.
> 
> While that was going I washed a cup of Jasmine rice and put it in a pot with 1 cup of ham stock, 1 cup of water, a sliced clove of garlic, salt, & fresh ground pepper. I brought that to a boil, simmered it for 15 minutes and let it sit there covered on the burner until I was ready to add it to the chicken/vegetables.
> 
> When the chicken/vegetables were done I removed the chicken quarter and removed all the meat. The bones, skin, and whatnot get frozen for my next batch of chicken broth.
> 
> The chicken meat, rice and vegetables then got all mixed together into an Arroz con Pollo kind of meal.


Sounds gooooood.  Wednesday night will be our rice dish this week.

2 tablespoons peanut oil, divided
1 tablespoon Cajun seasoning
10 ounces andouille sausage, sliced into rounds
1 pound boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into 1 inch pieces Chicken Breasts Boneless _(1 pound of cleaned deveined shrimp may be substituted for the chicken. Do not add shrimp until the last five minutes of cooking)_
1 onion, diced
1 small green bell pepper, diced
2 stalks celery, diced
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 (16 ounce) can crushed Italian tomatoes
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon hot pepper sauce
2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon file powder
1 1/4 cups uncooked white rice
2 1/2 cups chicken broth

Heat 1 tablespoon of peanut oil in a large heavy Dutch oven over medium heat. Season the sausage and chicken pieces with Cajun seasoning. Sauté sausage until browned. Remove with slotted spoon, and set aside.  Add 1 tablespoon peanut oil, and saute chicken pieces until lightly browned on all sides.  Remove with a slotted spoon, and set aside. (Omit if using shrimp)

In the same pot, sauté onion, bell pepper, celery and garlic until tender. Stir in crushed tomatoes, and season with red pepper, black pepper, salt, hot pepper sauce, Worcestershire sauce and file powder. Stir in chicken and sausage. Cook for 10 minutes, stirring occasionally.

Stir in the rice and chicken broth. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer for 20 to 25 minutes, or until liquid is absorbed.  _If substituting shrimp for the chicken, put it in the last five minutes until the shrimp is pink but not over cooked. _


----------



## Gary A.

The Tri-Tip before the smoker. 

Last night we had another dinner party.  Citrus marinaded chicken cooked on the Kamado.  Santa Maria style Tri-Tip wrapped in herbs, smoked for eight hours in apple wood and smothered in herbs. Augmented with garlic bread, rice, freshly picked salad from the garden all washed down with my homemade Sangria stuffed with strawberries, grapes, oranges and pineapple, with dinner a Doffo Malbec then a port for dessert.


----------



## table1349

Not for tonights table, but soon, very soon.  Smoked Buffalo Hump Roast.  The meat market that I go to will be dressing out Buffalo in about 4 weeks.  I want a hump roast.  Low, slow, sweet smoke for a very lean piece of meat.  Can't wait.


----------



## weepete

We had some good weather here recently so I broke the smoker out at the weekend. For tonight it's chilli con carne, but made with brisket that's been dry rubbed and smoked for 40mins, with the usual chilli ingredients but the unusual ones were some dried poblano chillies and blackened peppers and some coffee. Simmered for 4 hours so its like a stew and the brisket just falls apart

It's the best chilli I've made.


----------



## baturn

I'll be watching the Blue Jays and Rangers. So, hot dogs and beer.


----------



## KmH

Pork tamale
Refried beans
Leftover rice from post #72.
A nice cold Miller's.


----------



## tirediron

KmH said:


> Pork tamale
> Refried beans
> Leftover rice from post #72.
> A nice cold Miller's.


Huh... I'd thought you want beer to go with that...


----------



## Gary A.

tirediron said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pork tamale
> Refried beans
> Leftover rice from post #72.
> A nice cold Miller's.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh... I'd thought you want beer to go with that...
Click to expand...

LOL ... Miller is the Champagne of bottled beer.


----------



## Gary A.

Tonight salmon on the Kamado, rice, salad from the garden and an olive/rosemary bread that I just tossed into the BBQ.


----------



## table1349

Just got done smoking a flatiron steak to a nice juicy rare.  It is now resting.  A little later the onion, bell peppers get sautéd before adding the rest of the ingredients for Fajitas.  Sides of refried beans and rice.


----------



## table1349

Not for tonight, but for Monday.  One whole packer brisket, one 11 lb pork butt with paddle bone and 2 full racks of St. Louis Style ribs.  With that will be potato salad, cole slaw, baked beans, corn on the cob, plum & mixed berry cornmeal cake and home made ice cream.  Tomorrow is rub day for the brisk and the pork butt.  Sunday evening the but and brisket go on the smoker.  The ribs go in at 6 a.m. Monday morning.  Everything will be ready for a 1:00 p.m. dinner.  Think the family is going to like the spread.


----------



## tirediron

*Hurriedly Googles "Cheapest air fare Victoria, BC - Wichita, Kansas"*


----------



## Gary A.

tirediron said:


> *Hurriedly Googles "Cheapest air fare Victoria, BC - Wichita, Kansas"*


I recall 'Somebody' stating that food is merely for substance and that enjoyment had nothing to do with it ...


----------



## Gary A.

Tonight is French Dips.  The meats been in the crock pot all day and it smells lovely ... Falling apart and all.


----------



## tirediron

Gary A. said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hurriedly Googles "Cheapest air fare Victoria, BC - Wichita, Kansas"*
> 
> 
> 
> I recall 'Somebody' stating that food is merely for substance and that enjoyment had nothing to do with it ...
Click to expand...

When I have to make it.  If someone else is cooking & doing the dishes, I'm all over fancy vittles, especially those that went 'moo' or 'oink' in a former life.


----------



## table1349

Tonight was date night.  Someone else cooked and it wasn't even my turn to pay.  (All that means was I didn't have to get up off my butt to get out the wallet.)


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> *Hurriedly Googles "Cheapest air fare Victoria, BC - Wichita, Kansas"*


Might get a chicken then and add that to the mix.

You know if you left now and drove a PU truck I could send you home with one of these.   It is too easy with this smoker.


----------



## OGsPhotography

I wanna see picks of " the spread"!! @gryphonslair99 .

Im just getting seriously into BBQ. Have two 6' grills Magicaters and a Bradley Smoker on the way. Possibility if a pit soon too. 

Tried to post a phone pic of the BBQ but got an error on the phone.


----------



## smoke665

Early supper at the best Mexican Restaurant (Los Arcos) in the area. Going early so I have time to recuperate from eating to much.


----------



## table1349

Well looks like the spread is going to be delayed for a week.  Got a call from the in-laws and the sister-in-law who has been battling stage 4 cancer for a few years now is feeling better, (apparently in remission again) so the brother-in-law and sister-in-law are coming to the in-laws.  We are all going to their place, a three hour drive.  They already had meats bought to grill.  Thankfully I found out before I put the dry rubs on this morning.  Back to the chill chest for the meats for a week.  Still going to take the cake up along with an orzo pasta salad, some fresh from the vine tomatoes, fresh picked corn on the cob and a couple of nice vidalia onions for the burgers.  

Gives you a week to get down here now Iron.


----------



## tirediron

gryphonslair99 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hurriedly Googles "Cheapest air fare Victoria, BC - Wichita, Kansas"*
> 
> 
> 
> Might get a chicken then and add that to the mix.
> 
> You know if you left now and drove a PU truck I could send you home with one of these.   It is too easy with this smoker.
Click to expand...

Still wayyyyyyy more work than I am willing to put into food I have to make.  I like microwave barbecue!


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hurriedly Googles "Cheapest air fare Victoria, BC - Wichita, Kansas"*
> 
> 
> 
> Might get a chicken then and add that to the mix.
> 
> You know if you left now and drove a PU truck I could send you home with one of these.   It is too easy with this smoker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still wayyyyyyy more work than I am willing to put into food I have to make.  I like microwave barbecue!
Click to expand...

Dude,  you are way too lazy then.  You pour in a 20# bag of hardwood pellets, hit the start button (it lights  itself), set the temp you want.  Come back 20 minutes later put the meat on close the lid and walk away.  Come back a few hours later when the meat is done.   No charcoal,  No hard wood splits, no tending a fire every couple of hours, nothing like that.   If you are doing briskets after about 8-10 hours you check the hopper and fill it up if need be.  

Then you eat!!!!!!


----------



## tirediron

gryphonslair99 said:


> Dude,  you are way too lazy then.


Told'ja!


----------



## KmH

I'll  BBQ a 10 oz flatiron steak I've got marinating in some teriyaki marinade I made.
I'll have some quartered artichoke hearts drizzled with spicy tomato sauce (El Pato) and sprinkled with crumbled Cotija cheese. For a second side dish - some chili beans.


----------



## annamaria

We wantz pics of food!!! [emoji12]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

I have 6 stuffed blue cheese and 2 stuffed cheddar and bacon burgers ready for the grill for tonight. (ran out of blue cheese)   Now if the thunderstorm will only pass so I can grill them.  If not we will order a pizza and have them tomorrow for lunch. 

This whole weekend food plans are getting screwed up.    The way it is going I may have to fix a gormetti meal like tirediron would.






Mmmmm.  Mmmmmmm.

Or as Andy Griffith would say..................





Good Cracker,  good, good cracker.


----------



## tirediron

gryphonslair99 said:


> I have 6 stuffed blue cheese and 2 stuffed cheddar and bacon burgers ready for the grill for tonight. (ran out of blue cheese)   Now if the thunderstorm will only pass so I can grill them.  If not we will order a pizza and have them tomorrow for lunch.
> 
> This whole weekend food plans are getting screwed up.    The way it is going I may have to fix a gormetti meal like tirediron would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm.  Mmmmmmm.
> 
> Or as Andy Griffith would say..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Cracker,  good, good cracker.


I'm a little hurt that you think I'd mess around with those child-size portions, but at least you have good taste! 




3lb tin of tasty gourmet goodness!


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 6 stuffed blue cheese and 2 stuffed cheddar and bacon burgers ready for the grill for tonight. (ran out of blue cheese)   Now if the thunderstorm will only pass so I can grill them.  If not we will order a pizza and have them tomorrow for lunch.
> 
> This whole weekend food plans are getting screwed up.    The way it is going I may have to fix a gormetti meal like tirediron would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm.  Mmmmmmm.
> 
> Or as Andy Griffith would say..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Cracker,  good, good cracker.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little hurt that you think I'd mess around with those child-size portions, but at least you have good taste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3lb tin of tasty gourmet goodness!
Click to expand...


Come now, anyone too lazy to make good food is too lazy to put leftovers away.  Be honest you just microwave three of the small cups.


----------



## tirediron

gryphonslair99 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 6 stuffed blue cheese and 2 stuffed cheddar and bacon burgers ready for the grill for tonight. (ran out of blue cheese)   Now if the thunderstorm will only pass so I can grill them.  If not we will order a pizza and have them tomorrow for lunch.
> 
> This whole weekend food plans are getting screwed up.    The way it is going I may have to fix a gormetti meal like tirediron would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm.  Mmmmmmm.
> 
> Or as Andy Griffith would say..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Cracker,  good, good cracker.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little hurt that you think I'd mess around with those child-size portions, but at least you have good taste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3lb tin of tasty gourmet goodness!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And?


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 6 stuffed blue cheese and 2 stuffed cheddar and bacon burgers ready for the grill for tonight. (ran out of blue cheese)   Now if the thunderstorm will only pass so I can grill them.  If not we will order a pizza and have them tomorrow for lunch.
> 
> This whole weekend food plans are getting screwed up.    The way it is going I may have to fix a gormetti meal like tirediron would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm.  Mmmmmmm.
> 
> Or as Andy Griffith would say..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Cracker,  good, good cracker.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little hurt that you think I'd mess around with those child-size portions, but at least you have good taste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3lb tin of tasty gourmet goodness!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And?
Click to expand...

Just Saying.


----------



## table1349

Now you can have sloppy joes without any work.


----------



## tirediron

gryphonslair99 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 6 stuffed blue cheese and 2 stuffed cheddar and bacon burgers ready for the grill for tonight. (ran out of blue cheese)   Now if the thunderstorm will only pass so I can grill them.  If not we will order a pizza and have them tomorrow for lunch.
> 
> This whole weekend food plans are getting screwed up.    The way it is going I may have to fix a gormetti meal like tirediron would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm.  Mmmmmmm.
> 
> Or as Andy Griffith would say..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Cracker,  good, good cracker.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little hurt that you think I'd mess around with those child-size portions, but at least you have good taste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3lb tin of tasty gourmet goodness!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just Saying.
Click to expand...

Feel free to drop by for supper if you're in town!


----------



## table1349

The blue cheese stuffed burgers were juicy, flavorful and absolutely wonderful with fresh garden picked tomato and vidalia onions.   For any of you grillers out there you might want to look into this little product.  Holy C#@& Batman, used them on the Weber Summit tonight for the first time and they are everything they say they are.  Played around with the grill after we ate and found that with these instead of the open SS steel grate that came with it, I could dial in and hold an exact temperature.  Will be great for baking a smoked pineapple upside down cake or other baking.  Needless to say I was more than happy with the results.  Cant wait to try some rib-eyes on them.


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 6 stuffed blue cheese and 2 stuffed cheddar and bacon burgers ready for the grill for tonight. (ran out of blue cheese)   Now if the thunderstorm will only pass so I can grill them.  If not we will order a pizza and have them tomorrow for lunch.
> 
> This whole weekend food plans are getting screwed up.    The way it is going I may have to fix a gormetti meal like tirediron would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm.  Mmmmmmm.
> 
> Or as Andy Griffith would say..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Cracker,  good, good cracker.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little hurt that you think I'd mess around with those child-size portions, but at least you have good taste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3lb tin of tasty gourmet goodness!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just Saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to drop by for supper if you're in town!
Click to expand...

I will do that next time I am in Victoria.  Gladly have dinner with you.  I will even let you take me to Brasserie L'Ecole at 1715 Government St, Victoria, BC.


----------



## tirediron

gryphonslair99 said:


> I will do that next time I am in Victoria.  Gladly have dinner with you.  I will even let you take me to Brasserie L'Ecole at 1715 Government St, Victoria, BC.


I'll be glad to take you there!


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will do that next time I am in Victoria.  Gladly have dinner with you.  I will even let you take me to Brasserie L'Ecole at 1715 Government St, Victoria, BC.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be glad to take you there!
Click to expand...

Have you ever been to Aura?  I have heard good things about it.  Nothing better than fresh seafood and a micro-brewery.


----------



## tirediron

Nope, can't say I have...  that's a little upmarket for my tastes.


----------



## table1349

One of the rules when the wife and I travel is to eat at the good places.  Often that means upmarket places, but that is part of the fun in traveling, eating places I would not normally go here.  I do however have one exception to the rule.  When in El Paso you have to eat at Chico's Tacos.  It is an El Paso institution.


----------



## table1349

Iron, this article was obviously written JUST FOR *YOU!!!!!
Lazy Ass Meals - Great Tasting Easy Recipes *


----------



## tirediron

gryphonslair99 said:


> Iron, this article was obviously written JUST FOR *YOU!!!!!
> Lazy Ass Meals - Great Tasting Easy Recipes *


It's a step in the right direction!


----------



## table1349

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iron, this article was obviously written JUST FOR *YOU!!!!!
> Lazy Ass Meals - Great Tasting Easy Recipes *
> 
> 
> 
> It's a step in the right direction!
Click to expand...

Here you go then.  Dining at it's finest.  Ok, maybe microwave dining, in your boxer shorts in front of the tv fine dining.  My wife hates these.  Not because they taste bad, but because she hates wearing boxer shorts and a t shirt watching tv and eating.  


















And of course for the holidays......


----------



## Gary A.

Today is a leftover day.  Tomorrow I will be cooking all day. MAry Lou just took out a huge salmon and a Tri-tip from the freezer.  I may BBQ up some bread today.


----------



## table1349

Leftovers today for lunch, see blue cheese stuffed burgers from last nite.  Just put a mixed fruit cornmeal cake in the oven for tomorrow.  Tonight, leftovers for me and popcorn for the wife.


----------



## KmH

I just put 2 lbs of carne asada (thin sliced flank steak) in the refrigerator to marinate for 24 hours.
So tomorrow night dinner will be carne asada tacos (w/crumbled Cotija cheese), a tamale, and some refried beans.
The marinade has orange juice, lemon juice, lime juice, black pepper, chipotle chili pepper, chili powder, cumin, oregano, garlic, soy sauce, paprika, cilantro, and olive oil in it.

Tomorrow evening I'll toast some New Mexico chili pods in a skillet and then soak them for 1/2 hr in water.
While they toast and soak I'll cut up some Roma tomatoes, white onion, jalapeños, and garlic and toast those in the oven for 20 minutes or so.
The roasted vegetables and soaked chile pods then get pureed until smooth to make a salsa.
I'll also have a chopped white onion, chopped cilantro, fresh lime juice relish to go with the salsa.

Provecho!

Popcorn (fresh popped) for me too later.


----------



## Gary A.

Wow ... That sounds soooooo good.  And ... I never, ever would have expected your menu in Iowa. I salute you sir.


----------



## table1349

Keith is making my mouth water.  Boring food week here this week.  The wife is gone for the week and I don't plan on doing much real cooking just for me.


----------



## KmH

Gary A. said:


> Wow ... That sounds soooooo good.  And ... I never, ever would have expected your menu in Iowa. I salute you sir.


I lived in the southwest up until 11 years ago, which is when I moved to Iowa.
For me, Mexican food is a staple, essential food type.
I was willing to move to this part of Iowa because there is a sizable Hispanic community and several Mexican grocery stores in town.


----------



## Gary A.

Whenever I travel or when I lived in Asia and Europe, I really miss the Mexican flavors much more than any other cuisine.  Out here, Mexican restaurants are being significantly upgraded and are now offering a fusion menu (like chili verde over pasta) or really upping the spices beyond a traditional level. The flavors are Mexican, intensely Mexican, but you couldn't find a similar meal in Mexico. A lot of interesting stuff going on out here. Even the Margaritas are dipped in chili instead of salt.


----------



## table1349

While I very much enjoy Mexican Food and even make it often I have found that for me, I may be Scotch & Irish by birth, my stomach is Italian.  I was fortunate in college to have a friend who came from a traditional Mexican family who ate true Mexican Food.  Later I worked for many years with his older brother.  Needless to say I was blessed with many opportunities to have true Mexican food.  I was surprised to find the first time Mama Jauragui fixed tacos she put potato in them as well.


----------



## The_Traveler

Post seared steak slices on salad, steamed broccoli, mashed potatoes.
Ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Gary A.

gryphonslair99 said:


> While I very much enjoy Mexican Food and even make it often I have found that for me, I may be Scotch & Irish by birth, my stomach is Italian.  I was fortunate in college to have a friend who came from a traditional Mexican family who ate true Mexican Food.  Later I worked for many years with his older brother.  Needless to say I was blessed with many opportunities to have true Mexican food.  I was surprised to find the first time Mama Jauragui fixed tacos she put potato in them as well.


Potato Tacos are a staple in the lower economic classes. Last week I ate at one of up and coming Mexican restaurants I spoke of and I had the best potato taco of all time.


----------



## Gary A.

Sweet & sour meatballs simmering away. The recipe is from the Hollywood Bowl Cookbook.


----------



## table1349

Gary A. said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I very much enjoy Mexican Food and even make it often I have found that for me, I may be Scotch & Irish by birth, my stomach is Italian.  I was fortunate in college to have a friend who came from a traditional Mexican family who ate true Mexican Food.  Later I worked for many years with his older brother.  Needless to say I was blessed with many opportunities to have true Mexican food.  I was surprised to find the first time Mama Jauragui fixed tacos she put potato in them as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Potato Tacos are a staple in the lower economic classes. Last week I ate at one of up and coming Mexican restaurants I spoke of and I had the best potato taco of all time.
Click to expand...

It was a meat taco, but had small cubes of potato.  May have been a filler, I don't know, but the potato was cooked but not mushy and had been seasoned.  It was different but very good.  What made it work was that the beef was shredded not a ground hamburger you normally find. The Pork was my favorite.


----------



## table1349

Falafel Chicken, couscous and hummus.


----------



## Gary A.

Sushi.


----------



## jcdeboever

Ego waffles and a hard boiled egg. Bottle of water.


----------



## table1349

One last tray of Snickerdoodles to go in the oven then the baking for tonight will be done.  This is a soft snickerdoodle recipe instead of the standard hard crisp.  Substituted bread flour for AP flour.


----------



## table1349

Tonight- Torta Di Pasta.

*Ingredients*

16 ounces spaghetti
1 cup oil-packed sun-dried tomatoes, drained and chopped
1/2 cup fresh chopped basil
8 large eggs
3 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 1/2 cup grated Parmesan
1/12 cup grated fontina
1 tablespoon unsalted butter
1 tablespoon olive oil


*Directions*

Cook the spaghetti in a large pot of boiling salted water until tender but still firm to the bite, stirring occasionally, about 8 minutes. Drain. Toss with the sun-dried tomatoes. Set aside to cool completely otherwise the hot pasta could curdle the eggs when you add them later on.

In a large bowl, whisk the eggs, salt, and pepper, Parmesan, basil and fontina to blend. Add the cooled spaghetti mixture; toss to coat.  Preheat the broiler. 

Melt the butter and oil in a 12-inch-diameter nonstick skillet over medium/medium high heat. Transfer the spaghetti mixture to the skillet, pressing to form an even layer. 

Cook until the bottom is golden brown, about 3 minutes. Transfer the skillet to the broiler. Broil until the top is golden brown, about 5 minutes. Cool in the skillet to room temperature.

Invert the torta onto a platter. Cut into wedges and serve at room temperature.

Add a salad and a nice healthy meal that is wonderful on a warm summers evening.


----------



## jcdeboever

Hamburgers and tater tots. I load the burger up with the tater tots, then my wife yells at me.


----------



## table1349

Hamburgers on the grill are tomorrow night when the in-laws get here.  Instead of tater tots the burgers will have blue cheese crumbles in them.  Rest of the menu will include chips and baked beans.


----------



## SquarePeg

Too hot here to use the grill. It's 7 pm and 97 degrees with awful humidity.  Too hot to eat. Going to have a smoothie for dinner. Yum!


----------



## Gary A.

5:00 p.m. here and we're at 80F right now and we're on on way to 68F by midnight. Humidity is a bit high at 47%. I have a salmon marinating away in the frig.  Soon I'm gonna stroke up the Kamodo and toss the fish on the BBQ.  Then a bottle of wine and dinner in the patio.


----------



## Don Kondra

Chicken pot pie with puff pastry top !






Cheers, Don


----------



## table1349

SquarePeg said:


> Too hot here to use the grill. It's 7 pm and 97 degrees with awful humidity.  Too hot to eat. Going to have a smoothie for dinner. Yum!


Bite your tongue there sister.  It is never, I repeat NEVER to hot to eat.


----------



## Gary A.

Last night's salmon.




Fini




On the barbie.


----------



## table1349

Looks like Gary is getting used to the Grill Grates.   Just finished baking Chocolate Chip cookies. Earlier I baked a zucchini cake with cream cheese frosting.  

Tonight, Blue cheese burgers on the grill.  Tomorrow night Pulled Pork and ribs on the smoker.


----------



## jcdeboever

I didn't eat much today. Had breakfast at a foreign (not race) restaurant, I got real bloated quickly. I am so over eating out. I need to learn how to cook so I can pack my own food. I travel all the time. There are so many dirty restaurants in my travels. I know better, walk in, and check out bathroom.

My wife works her butt off and I can't ask her to help.


----------



## Gary A.

JC, PM me and we'll work out a schedule.


----------



## Don Kondra

Cooking for one does suck but eating out is worse 

And for me, living on an acreage, isn't an alternative....  

Fish and chips with pork and beans, a heart healthy meal, he, he...






Cheers, Don


----------



## table1349

Don Kondra said:


> Cooking for one does suck but eating out is worse
> 
> And for me, living on an acreage, isn't an alternative....
> 
> Fish and chips with pork and beans, a heart healthy meal, he, he...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Don


Don, you could subscribe to the Tirediron's method of cooking.  Multiple microwaves, no stove or oven and a big freezer for microwave meals.  Preferably something with a flimsy pull off cover in it's own microwaveable bowl.  Paper plates and plastic table ware. 

Granted he is Canada's version of an ecological disaster with all that paper and plastic, but he is saving water.


----------



## table1349

The pork but is in the smoker for pulled pork.  The ribs go on about 12:00.  Tonight pulled pork, ribs, potato salad, corn on cob.


----------



## Don Kondra

gryphonslair99 said:


> Don, you could subscribe to the Tirediron's method of cooking.  Multiple microwaves, no stove or oven and a big freezer for microwave meals.  Preferably something with a flimsy pull off cover in it's own microwaveable bowl.



Ahh, I wish it was that easy, sigh...

It's not that I like to cook (that much) but that I like tasty stuff and store bought processed food just doesn't do it for me 

I make my own bread, soups, sauces, egg noodles, etc.  Even the odd time I have three-minute noodles I make my own broth ! 

On a recent cooking binge, I made chocolate biscotti, shortbread cookies and rolled up 60 wontons.  The freezer is my friend, he, he.. 






Cheers, Don


----------



## OGsPhotography

Carolina reapers. Had them on wings for breakfast. Was a long day!


----------



## table1349

Don Kondra said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don, you could subscribe to the Tirediron's method of cooking.  Multiple microwaves, no stove or oven and a big freezer for microwave meals.  Preferably something with a flimsy pull off cover in it's own microwaveable bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, I wish it was that easy, sigh...
> 
> It's not that I like to cook (that much) but that I like tasty stuff and store bought processed food just doesn't do it for me
> 
> I make my own bread, soups, sauces, egg noodles, etc.  Even the odd time I have three-minute noodles I make my own broth !
> 
> On a recent cooking binge, I made chocolate biscotti, shortbread cookies and rolled up 60 wontons.  The freezer is my friend, he, he..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Don
Click to expand...

Don, you're just not trying too little. 

Tirediron has it down to a science.  You should check in with him to learn his secrets.  He probably has all the same things pictured above that he bought in the freezer section of his local mega mart.


----------



## tirediron

gryphonslair99 said:


> Don Kondra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don, you could subscribe to the Tirediron's method of cooking.  Multiple microwaves, no stove or oven and a big freezer for microwave meals.  Preferably something with a flimsy pull off cover in it's own microwaveable bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, I wish it was that easy, sigh...
> 
> It's not that I like to cook (that much) but that I like tasty stuff and store bought processed food just doesn't do it for me
> 
> I make my own bread, soups, sauces, egg noodles, etc.  Even the odd time I have three-minute noodles I make my own broth !
> 
> On a recent cooking binge, I made chocolate biscotti, shortbread cookies and rolled up 60 wontons.  The freezer is my friend, he, he..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Don
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don, you're just not trying too little.
> 
> Tirediron has it down to a science.  You should check in with him to learn his secrets.  He probably has all the same things pictured above that he bought in the freezer section of his local mega mart.
Click to expand...

Nope... no wontons or biscotti.  Wontons I get at the local all-you-can eat Chinese buffet and biscotti...  not a fan.


----------



## Gary A.

Leftovers, but with the leftovers I'm sipping on a Chapin Cabernet Sauvignon and I just pulled out of the BBQ a round Shepard bread type loaf but I used a baguette dough. It smells wonderful, haven't had a taste yet.


----------



## JonA_CT

I should have taken some pictures...but I'm getting my cooking in while I still can. Today was Chile Verde with Pork, tomorrow is smoked turkey breast, and I think some fair-ground style pit beef is up for the end of the week.


----------



## Gary A.

Gary's famous Flatbread, marinated salmon and turkey load overflowing with herb's and spices.


----------



## Rick50

Gary - that bread looks awesome. I slow cooked some venison today. 1st time and it came out well.


----------



## Don Kondra

A test cook with gluten free lasagna noodles for an upcoming birthday party this weekend 

Of course, lasagna isn't complete without fresh bread !

I was low on Quick rise yeast so I used Traditional with my no-knead bread recipe.  I didn't get the oven spring I normally do but it was still just as tasty.







No boil gluten free lasagna noodles covered for 45 minutes to retain moisture and then a short broil to brown up the top layer of cheese..






Plated a little too early but darn, I was hungry 






I found the gluten free noodles to be a quarter as thick as normal wheat noodles but that just means the ratio of meat sauce to noodles is higher 

Cheers, Don


----------



## Don Kondra

Chicken Cordon Bleu, last nights "left overs" ready for reheating 






Cheers, Don


----------



## table1349

Tonight? Probably nothing or if anything leftovers.  

At dinner time however the table will have on it pulled pork, brisket and ribs, potato salad, macaroni & cheese salad, baked beans and a home made chocolate cake with a chocolate and sour cream frosting.


----------



## KmH

Slow-cooker (10 hours on Low) beef stew and homemade whole wheat buttermilk biscuits.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Probably sounds boring but...basically a thanksgiving meal with a whole chicken instead of a turkey. 
Stuffing, cranberry, veggie, gravy made from broth left from our turkey a few months ago and mashed potatoes! Mmmmm.
In an RV it's not always aeasy meal to accommodate, so it's a treat 
And then there's leftovers


----------



## table1349

NancyMoranG said:


> Probably sounds boring but...basically a thanksgiving meal with a whole chicken instead of a turkey.
> Stuffing, cranberry, veggie, gravy made from broth left from our turkey a few months ago and mashed potatoes! Mmmmm.
> In an RV it's not always aeasy meal to accommodate, so it's a treat
> And then there's leftovers


Here, this may spice it up a little. 
Recipes for the Road | Go RVing

Just don't forget to take care of the necessities...............


----------



## NancyMoranG

It's so funny that people always thinking of that aspect when they think of RV life . We just pull a lever and zip, it's done. 
The cooking site made me hungry! Thanks for the ideas


----------



## table1349

Well sometimes it is funny.  





Of course you don't have to worry about that problem if you leave the valve open while driving down the highway.


----------



## table1349

Now THIS is an RV.


----------



## NancyMoranG

I think we squashed the dinner contributions with our hijack of the topic..




gryphonslair99 said:


> Well sometimes it is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't have to worry about that problem if you leave the valve open while driving down the highway.


----------



## table1349

Probably so, but we hijacked my thread since I was the OP and I Don't Care.   Back to topic though, tonight is seafood.  Going to The Cove.  It is a triple D place so will see how they fare.   Wanted to try a couple of triple D place yesterday.  Went to the Taco Taco Cafe and found that they are gone and went to the Moroccan Bites only to find they were closed for the day for a religious holiday.  Not doing good on this trip for triple D places.


----------



## table1349

Ok, I do believe I have had my fill of Tex-Mex for a while.  Right now I'd give a c-note for a good Italian Beef sandwich.


----------



## Taveuni

Whipped up a mushroom risotto tonight.
I'll talk you through it cos as humbly as I can say it 'It was freakin' awesome!"
First thing was to reconstitute some dried Shiitake's
Next I sautee'd some portobello's in a little butter and set them aside.
Olive oil, in with the brown onions (fine dice), swished in some chardonnay as they were going translucent, plenty of garlic, in with the arborio rice.
Meanwhile, the stock (chicken stock and the Shiitake soaking water) was coming up to temp.
Spring onions, in, thyme, in, black pepper, white pepper, smoked paprika, the shiitakes - in.
As the stock keeps pace with the absorption of the rice, some more wine, some lemon juice.
at the end, as the rice goes al dente, I shaved some aged gruyere and razor planed some solid parmesan and crispy fried some tasty salami for the final garnish.
Mrs. Taveuni muttered after each of the first half dozen mouthfulls " Mwaaw, aw, aww that's good, that's so good, mwaur that's good" then she just ate!


----------



## Don Kondra

Couple slices of pizza, dough made with a 24 hour sourdough starter...











And for dessert, peach pie.  A slight over dusting with cinnamon 











Cheers, Don


----------



## table1349

Tonight, bone in strip steaks and baked potatoes.  Potatoes are about done, because of the rain I am doing the tried and true cast iron steak method.  Just waiting for the cast iron skillet to get to 500 degrees.


----------



## jcdeboever

I like steak and potatoes.


----------



## table1349

I like steak and pretty much anything, except broccoli.


----------



## table1349

Dinner was delicious.





And this was so easy even tirediron could make it.  Believe me that is EASY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## table1349

Wow, it has been a while since I made scratch Gnocchi.  Forgot what a time consuming job it was to get those little buggers made. All the ingredients are ready for the toasted walnut, Porcini mushroom Alfredo sauce.  Time to go get dinner started.


----------



## jcdeboever

I had crackers for dinner. The wife is being weird tonight, I even offered to pick up dinner. She said no.Uuuuum nothing to eat.  Oh well, they are crispy and delightful.


----------



## jcdeboever

I'm.hungry


----------



## SquarePeg

I made fettuccine Alfredo. Sorry it didn't last long enough for any pics.


----------



## jcdeboever

SquarePeg said:


> I made fettuccine Alfredo. Sorry it didn't last long enough for any pics.


I like fettuccine Alfredo


----------



## RowdyRay

gryphonslair99 said:


> Wow, it has been a while since I made scratch Gnocchi.  Forgot what a time consuming job it was to get those little buggers made. All the ingredients are ready for the toasted walnut, Porcini mushroom Alfredo sauce.  Time to go get dinner started.



Hmm. Didn't know about this thread. I love gnocchi. Did something similar last Sunday. Cheated and used store bought gnocchi and Alfredo sauce, though. I was being lazy. It was delicious. How did yours turn out?

If I may ask, how do you make your gnocchi? The recipe I've been using for years calls for ricotta cheese.


----------



## jcdeboever

I like playing gnocchi ball


----------



## SquarePeg

Tonight made a roasted pork tenderloin with mashed sweet potatoes and some take and bake rolls.


----------



## jcdeboever

1/4 of a grill cheese, dill pickle spear, bowl of tomato soup. I got up to answer my cell phone and dog snatched up 3/4 remaining grill cheese.


----------



## table1349

RowdyRay said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, it has been a while since I made scratch Gnocchi.  Forgot what a time consuming job it was to get those little buggers made. All the ingredients are ready for the toasted walnut, Porcini mushroom Alfredo sauce.  Time to go get dinner started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Didn't know about this thread. I love gnocchi. Did something similar last Sunday. Cheated and used store bought gnocchi and Alfredo sauce, though. I was being lazy. It was delicious. How did yours turn out?
> 
> If I may ask, how do you make your gnocchi? The recipe I've been using for years calls for ricotta cheese.
Click to expand...


*gnocchi*
2 potatoes peeled
2 cups AP flour
1 egg
1/2 cup fresh chopped basil (optional)

Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Peel potatoes and add to pot. Cook until tender but still firm, about 15 minutes. Drain, cool and mash with a fork or potato masher.
Combine 1 cup mashed potato, flour and egg in a large bowl. Knead until dough forms a ball. Shape small portions of the dough into long "snakes". On a floured surface, cut snakes into half-inch pieces.
Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Drop in gnocchi and cook for 3 to 5 minutes or until gnocchi have risen to the top; drain and serve.
*Alfredo*
1/4 cup butter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1 cup heavy cream
1 clove garlic, crushed
1 1/2 cups freshly grated Parmesan cheese (as fine as your grater allows)
1 Tbs mascarpone cheese 
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley


Melt butter in a medium saucepan over medium low heat. Add cream and simmer for 5 minutes, then add garlic and cheese and whisk quickly, heating through. Stir in parsley and serve.


----------



## SquarePeg

jcdeboever said:


> 1/4 of a grill cheese, dill pickle spear, bowl of tomato soup. I got up to answer my cell phone and dog snatched up 3/4 remaining grill cheese.



That's ruff!


----------



## table1349

Angel Hair pasta in an olive oil, parsley, garlic sauce.

Ingredients:
1 lb angel hair pasta
1/4 cup of good quality EVOO (extra virgin olive oil)
1/4 cup finely chopped flat leaf (italian) parsley
4-6 cloves of garlic finely chopped.  Depends on how much you like garlic
1/2 cup finely grated parmesan cheese
Pepper and finely chopped basil to taste.

Cook angel hair pasta to al dente 

While pasta is cooking heat oil in a 10" skillet over medium heat.  Add garlic and parsley and sauté in oil.  When pasta is done drain well and put in a large bowl.  Pour oil with parsley and garlic over the pasta and add 1/2 the grated parmesan cheese, mix well in the bowl.  Sprinkle the other half of the parmesan cheese over the pasta, grind fresh pepper to taste on pasta and sprinkle basil on top.  Serve with grated Asaigo cheese on the side.


----------



## Gary A.

I just finished fixin' up a turkey loaf.  Tossed everything in it, parsley, oregano, savory, peppers, basil from the garden, spices, cheeses, Gary Famous Homemade BBQ sauce, panko, egg, tons of mushrooms and a mushroom sauce.


----------



## table1349

Never had turkey loaf but I love meat loaf.  I make mine with three different meats for additional flavor and texture. 
I use ground beef, ground pork and ground lamb.  Many recipes call for veal, but veal doesn't have much flavor.  Lamb adds a complex flavor as well as a nice texture to the loaf.

*INGREDIENTS *

3 thick slices white bread, torn into large pieces
2 slices of sandwich bread (used to soak up grease)
2 garlic cloves, chopped
1 medium onion, chopped
1 celery stalk, chopped
1 medium carrot, chopped
1/2 cup flat-leaf parsley
1 lb ground beef chuck (90 percent lean)
1/2 lb ground pork
1/2 lb ground lamb
1 large egg
3/4 cup ketchup
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
Coarse salt and freshly ground pepper
2 tablespoons light-brown sugar


Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Pulse bread in a food processor until finely ground. (You should have about 2 1/2 cups breadcrumbs.) Transfer to a medium bowl. 


Pulse garlic, onion, celery, carrot, and parsley in food processor until finely chopped. Add to breadcrumbs. Add meats, egg, 1/4 cup ketchup, the mustard, Worcestershire sauce, 1 tablespoon salt, and 1/2 teaspoon pepper; mix together using your hands. Shape meat into a loaf and place in a baking dish on top of the 2 slices of sandwich bread. 


Stir together remaining 1/2 cup ketchup and the brown sugar until smooth; brush onto meat. Place on the middle rack of your oven and bake until an instant-read thermometer inserted into the center reaches 160 degrees, about 1 hour 20 minutes. Let cool slightly.


----------



## table1349

If you would like to have a bacon cheese burger without the bun this is a great recipe from Paula Dean.

*Bacon Cheese Burger Meatloaf*
Ingredients

1 pound ground chuck
10 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled
1 (8-ounce) package sharp Cheddar, grated
2 large eggs, lightly beaten
1/4 cup bread crumbs, toasted
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/3 cup ketchup
2 tablespoons prepared mustard
1 (3-ounce) can French fried onions

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
In a large bowl, combine the ground chuck and next 8 ingredients, mixing well.
In a small bowl, combine the ketchup and mustard. Stir 1/4 cup ketchup mixture into meat mixture, reserving remaining ketchup mixture.
Press meat mixture into a 9 by 5 by 3-inch loaf pan, or shape into a loaf and place on a rack in a broiler pan. Spread remaining ketchup mixture over loaf. Bake 40 minutes. Top with French fried onions; bake another 10 to 15 minutes, or until meat is no longer pink.


----------



## Gary A.

The Loaf.


----------



## table1349

Tonight dinner offering is very simple.   What ever the waiter or waitress puts in front of us.  

It's date night and I don't cook on date night.


----------



## KmH

Tonight was a portion of homemade Cowpoke beans (pinto), and corn bread, I made a few days ago.

1 pound dry pinto beans
4 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1 clove garlic, chopped
2 tablespoons butter
2 cups chopped onion
1 2/3 cups canned stewed tomatoes
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon dried marjoram
1 1/4 tablespoons chili powder
1 teaspoon salt

• Soak pinto beans overnight with plenty of water to cover. Drain, remove to a large cooking pot, and cover with fresh water, chicken stock or a combo of. Add the bacon, red chili flakes, and garlic. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer, _covered_, for about 3 hours.
If you use stock instead of just water the beans would be pretty good all by themselves. For this batch I had some homemade ham stock & chicken stock I needed to use up.
I added about 16 ounces of water after the beans had been cooking for 2 hours.

• Melt butter in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Saute onion in butter until tender. Add the tomatoes, cilantro, cumin, marjoram, and salt. Simmer over low heat for about 45 minutes to blend the flavors

•When beans are tender, drain off any remaining water. Pour in the tomato mixture, and simmer for an additional 20 minutes, stirring occasionally. Serve hot.

I put a fair amount of Tabasco sauce on my beans once I get them in a bowl on top of a warm hunk of corn bread.

For tomorrow night I've got Chili Verde (cubed pork shoulder (2lbs), tomatillos, and seasonings) going in the slow cooker that's just about done.
I'll be making corn (masa harina) & flour tortillas (with lard) tomorrow to go with the Chili Verde and some other taco/burrito fillings I usually have on hand.


----------



## Gary A.

I've have enough tomatillos for maybe a pint or two of salsa verde. Are tomatillos hard to find in Iowa?


----------



## Advanced Photo

Entree: Creamy roasted Tomato and Basil Soup

Main course: Prime Rib, baked potato with sour cream and fresh cut chives, fresh fruit and a fresh garden salad. 

Desert: Lemon chiffon pie with gingersnap crust.

Beverage: If I drank it would be a Cabernet but since I don't I opted for cranberry and pomegranate juice.


----------



## Gary A.

Leftovers.


----------



## KmH

Gary A. said:


> I've have enough tomatillos for maybe a pint or two of salsa verde. Are tomatillos hard to find in Iowa?


Only in the winter months.
One of the reasons I was willing to move to this part of Iowa from Tucson was the sizable Hispanic population that ensured grocery stores in the area would have the ingredients needed to make authentic Mexican food.
The local Walmart has lots of the right stuff, and there are several mom & pop type grocery stores that cater specifically to the local Hispanic population.


----------



## jcdeboever

Thick juicy Dearborn ham steak, green beans, pinapple slices, and cottage cheese. The dog wants the bone but it's going in split pea soup later this week.


----------



## Advanced Photo

jcdeboever said:


> Thick juicy Dearborn ham steak, green beans, pinapple slices, and cottage cheese. The dog wants the bone but it's going in split pea soup later this week.


I have I haven't had split pea soup since I was a kid and my grandmother made it.


----------



## jcdeboever

Advanced Photo said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thick juicy Dearborn ham steak, green beans, pinapple slices, and cottage cheese. The dog wants the bone but it's going in split pea soup later this week.
> 
> 
> 
> I have I haven't had split pea soup since I was a kid and my grandmother made it.
Click to expand...


Got the recipe off of the internet. Will see, I am not a cook at all but I can follow directions for the most part. Slow cooker recipe.


----------



## Advanced Photo

All recipes? I like slow cooking, as I am a slow cook.


----------



## jcdeboever

My wife likes when I cook and make her a bowl of blended cereal. Latest win was grape nuts, banana, captain fruit crunch, and a smidge of trix. That earned me.....


----------



## Advanced Photo

Shudder...at the food, not the prize.


----------



## Gary A.

iPhone


----------



## Advanced Photo

Gary A. said:


> View attachment 129691


Was this before or after you ate it?

Just kidding it actually looks quite fresh and nice. I'd toss on a lot more peppers and mushrooms, but that's just a matter of taste.


----------



## RowdyRay

Advanced Photo said:


> I have I haven't had split pea soup since I was a kid and my grandmother made it.



Me either. There's a good reason for that. Disgusting. The ex-wife used to cook it with lentils. Not much different, except color. Being from a very German family, the ham bone and scraps were always used for 3 bean soup. Love it, but it can be used for so many better meals.


----------



## RowdyRay

Gary A. said:


> View attachment 129691



That looks awesome. Homemade dough? I have a CI pan just like that. Use it in the oven and grill.


----------



## Gary A.

iPhone

No mushrooms in the previous pizza/flatbread. This one has mushrooms. Half of this pizza is drizzled with a spicy salsa verde and the other half with Gary's Famous BBQ sauce.


----------



## Gary A.

RowdyRay said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks awesome. Homemade dough? I have a CI pan just like that. Use it in the oven and grill.
Click to expand...

Yes, a homemade crust.  I tossed in a handful of sourdough starter into the dough.  I also chopped up fistfuls of herbs for the dough (literally fistfuls).  I am moving away from high performance pot and pans to CI.


----------



## Gary A.

iPhone

Some fresh guac anyone?


----------



## Gary A.

iPhone

Under the basil is a Tri-Tip destined for the smoker.


----------



## weepete

Pan fried 6 spice duck with basil, parsley and chilli, garlic and rosemary giant croutons, chopped salad with toasted sesame oil and apple cider vinegar dressing.


----------



## Gary A.

Homemade ramen.


----------



## RowdyRay

Gary A. said:


> Homemade ramen.



Nice. What did you use for noodles? Soba? Udon? I've even cheated and used the Ramen noodles without the seasoning packet. Have to watch my salt intake.

Did something similar last night. Not sure what to call it. Ramen or Pho? Low sodium beef broth, veggies, rice noodles and thinly sliced venison. In the past, I've used soft boiled eggs, but decided to mix them in like egg drop soup. A little Hoisin and Sriracha...........Stupid good.


----------



## Advanced Photo

Dragon's beard noodles are one of my favorites


----------

